# [gelöst] durch Framebuffer-Splash wird X11 langsamer

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

habt ihr das auch festgestellt oder liegt das evtl. an meiner Hardware?

```
Lenovo R500 / ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
```

Oder kann ich was an der Konfiguration ändern?

```
Driver      "fglrx"
```

```
video=radeonfb vga=0x0323
```

Last edited by LinuxTom on Wed Jul 21, 2010 10:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Mich wundert ein wenig das dein Catalyst Treiber überhaupt mit radeonfb zusammen funkt... :Wink: 

Ich würde es eher mit uvesafb versuchen.

Zur Einrichtung siehe zb http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke. Hat ein wenig geholfen. glxgears zeigt keinen Unterschied. Aber es ist langsam. Mit uvesafb schon ein wenig schneller.

Kann ich vielleicht etwas am X11-Treiber ändern?

Ich habe vor einem Jahr alle 3 ausprobiert und der fglrx war der Schnellste, wenn ich auf 3D verzichte. 3D macht bei der Grafikkarte nicht wirklich Spaß.

// Edit: Habe noch einmal durchprobiert. Mit "ati" habe ich wieder meine alte schnelle Geschwindigkeit.  :Smile:  Dafür komme ich jetzt nicht mehr in die Arbeitsflächeneinstellungen der Systemsteuerung rein. Sig 11.  :Sad: 

// Edit 2 (Abschlussbericht): Der ATI-Treiber ist ja wirklich fix. Selbst die 3D-Unterstützung einigermaßen. Doch durch den Sig 11 kann ich nicht viel einstellen. Macht nichts, arbeiten geht. Ich werde der nächsten Tage mein System updaten. X11 von 1.6 auf 1.7 und ati-drivers von 10.3 auf 10.6. Vielleicht ist dann auch der Sig 11 weg. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.

----------

